# Best way to get rid of some fish.



## szar (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to make some space in my tanks and have a quite a few fish to get rid of. But i'm wondering whats the best way to go about it.

LFS Kijiji should i try to sale then on here. Any experiences and advice you could give.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

how about here? giving it away or selling it here?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

szar said:


> I want to make some space in my tanks and have a quite a few fish to get rid of. But i'm wondering whats the best way to go about it.
> 
> LFS Kijiji should i try to sale then on here. Any experiences and advice you could give.


All of the above


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It depends on whether you want the hassle of people phoning you, emailing you, arranging to come over and not showing up. Also, it's not unreasonable to be uncomfortable about allowing strangers into your home. That said, I've mostly had good experiences with people on this board. It's a smaller group, and people know each other somewhat, so it's not like dealing with complete strangers, as kijiji is.

If the LFS will take your fish, it's an easy one-stop transaction. It's usually easier to get store credit than cash. But make sure they want them before you take them in.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bae said:


> It depends on whether you want the hassle of people phoning you, emailing you, arranging to come over and not showing up. Also, it's not unreasonable to be uncomfortable about allowing strangers into your home. That said, I've mostly had good experiences with people on this board. It's a smaller group, and people know each other somewhat, so it's not like dealing with complete strangers, as kijiji is.
> 
> If the LFS will take your fish, it's an easy one-stop transaction. It's usually easier to get store credit than cash. But make sure they want them before you take them in.


There's also fish auctions, I've been wondering how those work. Is it just "Up for auction - Black dragon HMPK betta" or do they somehow show them?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fish clubs have Fish Auctions.

You can bring any fish you want to sell to their monthly meeting or their annual Auction. (don't have to be a member)

You can print out a seller sheet before hand or pick one up at the Auction.

You get labels to place on your fish and then you put fish on tables in their bags or container (large Fish).

this all has to be done before the Auction starts or before a club meeting starts.

You can then walk around and have a look at all the fish/Stuff for sale.

Every item has a number

You then wait till the item comes up for bid and then you bid on the item. The auctioneer will tell everyone what the fish/item is 

When the auction is done if selling you pick up your $$$ Some thing like 70% of selling price Club gets the 30% (they deserve it and there are great deals)

If you are just buying then you only need a bidding card with a number on it and you either run a tab pay when you leave or pay cash when a runner (person will bring you the item/Fish) 

Easy


----------



## notarookie (Jul 8, 2010)

ha ha, if you go to a fish auction, i bet you come home with more stuff than you started out with.

like the guy said before, selling to hobbiests can be a big pita. 'will you take 50 cents for that and deliver it to barrie, and without my mom finding out.?' 

keep your channels with lfs's open, and you'll do good on returns and credits.

rick


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

what kind of fish do u have that u want to get rid of , give us an idea . maybe someoen can help u ...


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Buy and Sell on aquarium web sights ,best way to get rid of fish. 
Try that before anything else. Just list what you want to get rid and have a reasonable price. Many will know a deal when they see it. I have found that sometimes persons over values what they are selling.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This might be controversial.

*I personally have never done this but...*

Wait till Garbage day and put all unwanted fish in a plastic bag and take them to the SPCA


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

TBemba delete that post before you get flamed lol. If you can't sell a fish, then give away for free and there is bound to be someone who would take it, most stores will take fish for free if people don't. If all else fails, quick euthanasia with a rock or something. 

To avoid this sort of tragedy, plan your stocklist carefully in the beginning.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think he was joking and trying to see if anybody takes the bait.

Personally for the $1 or $2 per fish, I don't CARE if I get anything for them. I would give the fish away and maybe be more concerned that they are cared for rather than care about the $1 or $2, I would personally make the offer here on the for-sale page to give away to a "really good home". 

Of course, you can't guarantee anything here. Your mileage may vary. Some people on here have tried like me to give stuff away only to find their fish up for sale. Either you want to take care of the fish, or you don't.  You can't have it all.

I don't think most LFS are going to have a huge amount of space for your random one-or-two-of-this-and-that that people have too much of. A tank of high quality cichlids will always find a good new home. A random assortment of ugly-to-everybody-but-you community fish; Good luck. 

Not to be offensive. But it's free. Just post it on Kijiji, and on here, and see if you like dealing with the "I'll give you $0.25 per fish if you drive them to my house" people. no fun for me. This is a hobby.

Warren


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I think he was joking and trying to see if anybody takes the bait.
> 
> Personally for the $1 or $2 per fish, I don't CARE if I get anything for them. I would give the fish away and maybe be more concerned that they are cared for rather than care about the $1 or $2, I would personally make the offer here on the for-sale page to give away to a "really good home".
> 
> ...


yep, if you dont want them, prepare to either give them away, or if you know people at your local lfs, see if you can get store credit.


----------

